# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Holster wanted for 686 Smith and Wesson,

## Peteforskeet

As above, anybody got something suitable, it's for ipsc and NRA,
ifs it's got a belt even better but would need to be Velcro type,
Cheers

----------

